# At the momement of conflict



## don bohrer (Sep 7, 2003)

1. Be descisive
2. Move swiftly with focus
3. Continue until the outcome is certain

Anybody like to add something?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey finding my thread is like the Texas 2 step. 

You know if this place was run on the dewey decimal system I wouldn't keep misfiling threads. You mods don't dole out verbal abuse for a 3rd offense do you?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

It wasn't so much misfiled as orphaned! I hoped that it might be "adopted" if I moved it here. It was already getting near to slipping off the screen back in General.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 8, 2003)

Sokay. If it slips into obivian thats ok. I will just have to be more creative and post something with a little gissel and fat to it next time. Thanks for ping ponging it back into the forum though.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *1. Be descisive
> 2. Move swiftly with focus
> 3. Continue until the outcome is certain
> ...


Sure:
1. Have a plan
2. Choose a strategy 
3. develop and use tactics to carry out your plan based upon your strategy


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Sep 8, 2003)

make sure your safety is off


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 15, 2003)

Run like hell.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 15, 2003)

> make sure your safety is off



That one got me. :rofl:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 16, 2003)

Touch of Death,

Your post points toward just practicing Kenpo.  

Have a plan is our Techniques
Choose a strategy is desciding what tech to use
Develope and use tactics is working your techs hands on

don


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 19, 2003)

keep it simple.

dont try any jackie chan moves that will get your a$$ kicked quickly.  stick to what you know and what you do well.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

Strike hard
Strike fast
:asian:


----------



## SpiritFists936 (Oct 29, 2003)

Hit Hard, Hit Fast, Go to the House!


----------

